# CAP fruit circles



## Paul33 (3/2/18)

so I decided to mix a bit and was digging through my rather disorganized box of concentrates and came across a bottle of CAP Fruit circles. 

Not really sure where it came from, don’t remember buying it 

Has anyone got a lekker recipe to use it in please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (3/2/18)

I'm sure you would be able to use that in any recipe that calls for tfa fruit Circles, like fruit loops, Loopers, cereal breakfast. Most of the recipes are in the Breakfast recipe Thread.. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-breakfast-recipes.t26652/

Reactions: Like 5


----------

